# Boo Hoo my first crunch



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

After travelling round the world in kilometres,but staying in Europe on our gap year. We did have a few close shaves.(We do not count hitting that tree in Cordoba with the bike rack on consecutive days in exactly the same place  .As strictly speaking it is an accessory, that sticks out ,and just asks for trouble.) 
Sadly I have to wait until I advertise my m/h for sale and then reverse into a garden wall to check the strength of the plastic bits round the lights. A dismal failure.It did not put up much of a fight.
The second part of the experiments is,how long I will have to wait to get the parts.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

That's bad luck  

Maybe it's time to invest in that reversing camera?

Good luck getting it sorted. We've all had a few crunches in our time but you just hope it's the last one :?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Do what I did. Put some gaffa tape on and blame the missus :? :? :? 8O 

Johnny F


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

cneate said:


> That's bad luck
> 
> Maybe it's time to invest in that reversing camera?
> 
> Good luck getting it sorted. We've all had a few crunches in our time but you just hope it's the last one :?


  Is it still bad luck if you do have a reversing camera.  Or could it be another reason. :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Bad luck mate, especially after travelling all that way without a hitch. 

Did that wall have permission to jump out unannounced :lol: ?

You're not alone though and this might make you feel better - a week after after we briefly met at the sosta at Pisa I managed to reverse into a scooter :? 


Hope you get sorted soon. 

pete


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

cairngorm said:


> cneate said:
> 
> 
> > That's bad luck
> ...


Would increased rear vision have helped? Or would you not have seen the offending object even with the rear view camera? Garden walls should be painted with reflective paint to save us MHers hassle :wink:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Agressive Objects*

 Buon giorno, that is bad luck, and hope you manage to fix it OK.
We motorhomers seem to be surrounded by aggressive walls, gate posts, lamp posts, hidden tree branches etc.
It's time we got up a petition against them!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## skratt (May 1, 2005)

i know what u mean. Only yesterday, a tree had the audacity to jump out of a hedge and knock my side light off. All trees and walls should be moved away from roads as a matter of urgency and prevent this sort of vandalism in the future :? 

Hope you get it fixed up ok.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

cairngorm said:


> [  Is it still bad luck if you do have a reversing camera.  Or could it be another reason. :wink:


That is _extreme_ bad luck :lol:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Why not make bricks out of rubber then the damage would be minimal,also only plant rubber trees.
Hard luck it does take the shine of things.
A cheap repair is to write"Ouch!" alongside the damage with a dry board marker.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

cairngorm wrote


> Boo Hoo my first crunch


Be positive !! ........ it was also your last crunch :wink:

Ian


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Bad luck been there too. On the new MH I have both camera and sensors
a touch of belt & braces. Only thing I haven't allowed for is a low branch, that for the boss to look out for.

Wobby


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Were you able to source the spare parts for your motorhome?

If not, then we can help you as we are Dethleffs agents.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes Chichester


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Bad luck, but if you can talk about it without loosing your SOH you're not doing too bad


Andrew


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Were you able to source the spare parts for your motorhome?
> 
> If not, then we can help you as we are Dethleffs agents.
> 
> ...


I am very impressed by Chris at Premier Motorhomes Chichester showing a bit of initiative on the spare parts department. Lazydays please do not let me down.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

How are you getting on with your spares? 
Its been a while since we've heard.

Chris


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

premiermotorhomes said:


> How are you getting on with your spares?
> Its been a while since we've heard.
> 
> Chris


I was told when I ordered the part that it would take sometime to arrive and that has proven to be the case so far. I would hope that there was no difference between Dethleffs dealers in getting parts,as the part has been ordered so should be in the process of being manufactured? Best Regards Cairngorm


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Whats the worse damage you have had to your motorhome?

The worse thing that happened to me must be every motorhome drivers nightmare!!! 

Picking a friend up from Heathrow term.4 So busy looking out for the pick up point at arrivals, saw a sign which read 'No entry Bus's only" so went in the lane for cars and I was looking ahead I did not notice it was under the car park.

Took off 2 roof windows and the worse thing was, I could not reverse as there was a q of traffic behind me. Not only were there bumps in the lane but above every bump, there was a concrete beam!!!!! ! 

Bang! bang! bang 

I still lower my head going under bridges even in the car!!!!!!! Still, It kept my family and friends going for a long time!!!


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

P.S.

Forgot to say. This accident happened a few years with my old van.


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

premiermotorhomes said:


> How are you getting on with your spares?
> Its been a while since we've heard.
> 
> Chris


Ordered part in January and still no sign of it. I have an invoice number from Lazydays as they have emailed Germany twice,but have not had a reply ,from them. Is this normal.
Is there something else ,that I can do to expedite things along. You are a Dethleffs dealer so you can perhaps tell me if this is normal to wait so long for a part.
As far as I can see ,the model that I have, has been rebranded as Summer Edition and is still being made?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have you called or emailed dethleffs see here
chapter


----------



## mercman451 (Apr 24, 2008)

*it happens 2 most of us*

well it could happen to the best driver going but some don,t even mention it or they blame someone else / MY DISABLED SON HEARD ME TELLING THE WIFE (HE SAID HE SHOULD HAVE GONE TO SPEC SAVERS) SORRY ABOUT THAT BUT I THROUGHT THAT WAS FUNNY


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Cairngorm,
Sorry to hear of this, I dread it happening to me, can you not blame the wall !!
Norman


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi

hard luck Hope you get your parts ok. 

Sorry but it was very uplifting for me. Thought I was the only one!!!

Even better when a tree jumps out and hits the rear non retracting step it dosen't count because its not the van just a bit sticking out.

Oh goody now I will tell my repirers and perhaps they will fix it for free. :lol: :lol:


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

chapter said:


> have you called or emailed dethleffs see here
> chapter


Did as you suggested and have had a response already from Dethleffs .Apologising for the problem and claiming to have made contact with Lazydays ,to find out what has happened. Cairngorm


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Sorry to say I think that Lazydays may be your problem..... :roll: 

Incidentally, I reversed my Dethleffs A Class in to my own garage door in March. I managed to stuff the bike rack through the rear wall of the van and badly damaged the garage door.  As I didnt want to claim and wait, I repaired the van myself to a reasonable standard and ignored the garage door!!


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

Waleem said:


> Sorry to say I think that Lazydays may be your problem..... :roll:
> 
> Incidentally, I reversed my Dethleffs A Class in to my own garage door in March. I managed to stuff the bike rack through the rear wall of the van and badly damaged the garage door.  As I didnt want to claim and wait, I repaired the van myself to a reasonable standard and ignored the garage door!!


Is there a hidden story to Lazydays, by your rolling eyes. Cairngorm


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I think Jock and Rita hold the record for the worst /nastiest/sinister thing to have driven over - plus the damage it did! They did put a picture on but I can't remember on what thread. It ought to be in the competition - in fact it would make a good category "Things we've bumped into" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

cairngorm said:


> Waleem said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to say I think that Lazydays may be your problem..... :roll:
> ...


I will leave it to others with first hand experience. Suffice it to say that as a technical advisor for the Dethleffs Owners Club, I have heard certain "stories" that would indeed make me roll my eyes!


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

Waleem said:


> cairngorm said:
> 
> 
> > Waleem said:
> ...


In this instance it seems that Dethleffs are holding up there hands to "not receiving the order" and Lazydays are emphatic ,that the order was placed. At least its progress. Cairngorm


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

vardy said:


> I think Jock and Rita hold the record for the worst /nastiest/sinister thing to have driven over - plus the damage it did! They did put a picture on but I can't remember on what thread. It ought to be in the competition - in fact it would make a good category "Things we've bumped into" :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi Helena,

Do you mean this one, (at the bottom of my reply)?

There were three of them in the same little cobbled street...........and each one had a black oil patch around it. :x

BTW, we had a pleasant telephone conversation with the insurers, indicating that the whole unpleasant experience, (mainly with the repairers) was approaching closure, with the imminent receipt of an envelope by post, which should not be mistakenly thrown away as junk mail. :wink: :wink: It may be a bit heavy, If you know what I mean.

Cairngorm, I hope you don't have to wait much longer. Is the MH still useable/legal?

Jock.


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> vardy said:
> 
> 
> > I think Jock and Rita hold the record for the worst /nastiest/sinister thing to have driven over - plus the damage it did! They did put a picture on but I can't remember on what thread. It ought to be in the competition - in fact it would make a good category "Things we've bumped into" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

cairngorm said:


> Waleem said:
> 
> 
> > cairngorm said:
> ...


It's good news on the repair front.After waiting for seven months I can report that once more my m/h is fixed and all is well.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

cairngorm said:


> It's good news on the repair front.After waiting for seven months I can report that once more my m/h is fixed and all is well.


Glad to hear it Cairngorm, but keep your eyes upon the items repaired/replaced.

Believe it, or not, even today, seven months after collecting our vehicle from the new engine installation, we still haven't reached complete closure, as I have had to pay out a large sum of money, (to us anyway), for another repairer to correctly diagnose a minor oil leak, rectify, and correctly set up the headlamps, due to A N Others negligence/incompetence. 
Our bill has been presented to the engine installer, and the insurers have been informed. 
We wait in anticipation. 8O The work is still under warranty.

Jock.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

My first crunch with a brand new MH was on day 2 of ownership when I reversed into a tree in my own garden upon returning home lunchtime after showing the lads at work our new toy. The Mrs has never let me forget it!
It bent the corner of my special steel bumper which was straightened and paintwork made good before I went back to work. 
I couldn't leave it could I?

C.


----------

